# Essex Thermodynamic Corp - I need contact info



## NHwood (Oct 12, 2008)

I have a 22 year old Wood/oil boiler heating system for my home.  The system was manufactured by the Essex Thermodynamics Corporation.  Essex originally listed with a Connecticut address in the 1980s.  I am going to burn wood this year for the first time since 1991 and I need to replace the boiler tube brush rod (cleaning rod) and perhaps some other items.  I also want to check on the operation procedure for the system when it is in wood  fuel mode.  I would be very grateful to hear from someone who can provide current contact information for this company.  Perhaps they may be operating under a new name now.
Thank you.


----------



## webbie (Oct 12, 2008)

This is the Wood Gun boiler - which has changed hands a couple of times.....
Here is the current link:
http://www.alternateheatingsystems.com/woodboilers.htm


----------



## NHwood (Oct 12, 2008)

Thank you very much.  I think I see the diagam of my furnace unit on their webpage.


----------



## Rick Stanley (Oct 12, 2008)

NHwood,

I have an Essex Multi-Fuel 1000 sitting in my basement. The oil side is my primary heat source at the moment and has been for 10 years or so. The previous owners were never able to get the wood side working well and I have never tried to. We're doing a Garn install right now.

Back in January, I received a letter, addressed to the previous owner, from Essex Thermo, offering to sell us a new refractory for the boiler. Here is the contact info from the letter:

Essex Thermo
PO Box 9
Sterling, MA 01564                          Phone: 800-874-3910                     It was signed:   Manual Pacheco; President


I had inquired on this forum more than once about the boiler and the company and nobody had heard of them. Small World.

Good Luck,

Rick


----------



## NHwood (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi Rick:

Thank you for the information!  Manual Pacheco was the owner of Essex when we bought our furnace.  It is a name you do not forget.


----------



## blackdog69 (Nov 13, 2008)

I might be interested un buying a used Essex.....please contact me at 2000@vineyard.net


----------



## sgschwend (Jul 14, 2009)

Well I realized this is an older post but I just purchased a used Essex boiler and found it useful for me, but I still could use some help.

The Gun boiler folks were really nice but they tell me they have not purchased Essex.  I was told Essex is still out there but production number are very small.

I called the Essex Thermo phone numbers listed in this thread (the non toll free number can also be found in searches).  I have called for two weeks now but still no answer.  

The boiler is a model 2222. 

Here is my wish list:
I would very  much like to have an owner's manual for it.

There is only refractory on the bottom of the fire box, is this correct?
Are there grates in this machine?
Did the machine use an external aqua-state to control the water temperature?
The machine has a draft gauge, is this a customer add-on? or option? or standard?

Thanks for the help

Steve


----------



## solarguy (Jul 14, 2009)

I thought that Essex was out of business. I know they moved the manufacturering up to Canada
along time ago when they were going strong.

Bob


----------



## webbie (Jul 14, 2009)

I think Essex is long closed. But some of their designs were improved and used by the company, Alternate Heating, mentioned in the first post of this thread.


----------



## blackdog69 (Jul 14, 2009)

Latest contact info....

ESSEX THERMO, manuel pacheco-978-422-6950 home,  978-870-6599 cell, 978-422-3381 cell

They are still in business...


----------



## sgschwend (Jul 15, 2009)

I did find a schematic inside of the control box.  I see there is a temperature controller and an over temp switch too.

The machine looks complete except I am surprised the refractory is only on the bottom of the fire box, and not on the sides.

The schematic shows a draft fan and a purge hood fan but I don't see the fresh air stoker fan, I would call it a blower, don't know what they called it.  Does this fan run with the draft fan?

I was hoping someone would know about the refractory.  I will call the new phone numbers tomorrow.


----------



## sgschwend (Jul 16, 2009)

Success!  I did get through to somebody, he was driving his car and said he would call me back to get my address so he can send me a owner's manual.

Thanks for all the help


----------



## sgschwend (Jul 31, 2009)

Update:
Well thing have become interesting.  I made a second contact after a week of no results.  I was told the manual had already been sent, which was impressive since I hadn't given my address yet.  I could understand this as a simple mistake.  I was told he would send it again and he then asked for my address.

Three days latter I receive a call, "I need your credit car number".  I asked him what for?  He says the manuals cost $35.  I asked how big is this manual.  He stops and counts the pages and says 25 pages.


I declined the purchase.


----------



## bild50 (Oct 7, 2009)

I have owned an Essex since 1984 and have used it on wood and oil since. I am also having trouble contacting Essex Thermo.  If anyone needs advise  feel free to contact me. I also have original setup and user manual and would be willing to share.


----------



## sgschwend (Oct 7, 2009)

That make three of us that I know.

I am only missing page 2 of the manual, the other person who has and Essex sent me the other pages.

I have refractory in the bottom but I don't think I have any refractory on the sides/back, there is no grate either is this normal?

Thanks for the help


----------



## bild50 (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi Steve- I do have the manual and can get a copy of page 2 out to you asap. I have had problems over the years with parts from Essex but they have always come through in the end, ( really need parts now so I hope they are still in business. The refractory has no grates and the sides of the firebox are metal. Being a downdraft furnace the sides do not get hot enough to distort. There should also be 2 inserts (about 12"x3"x2" with 2 holes in each) that go into the top of the refractory which when installed form a flash tube to burn the gassified wood, from there the hot gasses go into the 2 large tubes in the refractory and then into the metal tubes to the draft fan. (The gas travels in an "S" through the stove) I have your address from your web page and will send page 2 asap. I will also include ph# for any questions.- bild


----------



## sgschwend (Oct 8, 2009)

Cool, thanks, 

Steve


----------



## lavs4x4 (Oct 8, 2009)

Hey Steve I could us a copy of page 2 as well. Its good to hear people are still using these units. I have a solid fuel tech buddy coming over on the 14th to get my Essex up and running. I will keep you posted on my progress. Does anyone know what the BTU capability is with these units or square footage they will adequately heat. Hoping this unit it up to the task of heating our big old farmhouse. I know Steve plans on running storage with his system, but is anyone else running storage with their Essex.

Thanks,

Frank


----------



## bild50 (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi Frank- As I posted earlier I have been using my Essex since 1986. I am not real sure on this but I believe the unit puts out between 175000 and 220000 BTU. I can tell you for sure that it heats my entire house built 60 years ago (3400 sq ft in western CT) and supplies unlimited hot water through the HW coil. I have never felt the need for extra storage- The unit has always been adequate.

Jim (bild)


----------



## lavs4x4 (Oct 9, 2009)

Good to hear Jim, Thanks for the information, can't wait to get it up and running.


----------



## lavs4x4 (Oct 13, 2009)

Hey Jim,
Hate to keep bugging you with questions but what type of comsumption have you had in the past?(How many cord) Also trying to get an idea of burn times as well.

Thanks again,

Frank


----------



## bild50 (Oct 14, 2009)

My last year's burn from Nov- April was about 8 cords. Early and late in the season one load will last for 24 hrs and when it is real cold (20 deg)  I load it 2 full times with a couple of logs in as soon as I get home from work.  I burn only hardwood because it lasts longer but any wood will do. I believe you are near the ocean so I assume your consumption will be less than 8 cords. Don't feel you are bugging me with questions, glad to help.  Jim


----------



## sgschwend (Oct 14, 2009)

I did receive page two today, thanks.

Here is something I found that needed attention:
The damper was fouled with creosote.   I needed to remove the metal shield that is bolted to the fire box opening.  Then I removed about a quart of the stuff, and also scrapped the gasket clean.  Afterwards the damper seem to move more smoothly (I had taken the drive motor off so I could turn it by hand).


----------



## bild50 (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi Steve-  When I clean the unit before I start up in the fall I pull the whole loading door panel intact then I have access to the entire inside of the panel for good cleaning. I also remove the outer cover to remove any creosote that has built up. It is real important to make sure the air control gate makes good contact with the gasket to keep smoke from escaping during shutdown. I usually do this in mid season also to keep from having smoke problems. ( my unit is in my basement and the wife doesn't like it when the house gets smokey.) Make sure not to damage the gasket during cleaning- a good fit will keep creosote in the air control gate to a minim,um.  I don't  understand why you are operating the air gate by hand, is the motor burned out-  Jim

I finally contacted the Pachecos and took a trip to buy a new refractory. They have several on hand and the son Bob is handling the orders. Manuel just got out of the hospital after an accident. They told me that they should be back up and running for parts in about a week and to call at 978-422-6950.


----------



## lavs4x4 (Oct 15, 2009)

On the front of my boiler there is a timer connected to the front air intake unit goes up to 4min. Is this just for getting ther intial fire going? How long should I set it for? I had a solid fuel tech come over and he cleaned the lower heat tubes and such, seemed to think the unit was in good shape and that I shouldn't  have any problems. He also said the Essex was plumbed in the line with my oil Pensotti furnace. The way he explained it to me was that when the Essex started to die down from not being refueled the Pensotti would jump in and provided the needed heat. Does this sound right? I will work on some pictures of my setup so everyone can get a better idea of what I'm talking about. Chimney liner in on its way. Also got my first load of wood but, if I need 8 cords I'm gonna need a lot more. Steve page 2 would be awesome if i could get a copy. I also think we are missing some of the higher pages as well I have up to page 19 and remeber reading to refer to page 21 for refractory information. Not sure though.

Slowly getting there.

Frank


----------



## bild50 (Oct 15, 2009)

Frank- Your configuration seems a little different than mine- My cycle timer is on the side of the electric/control box where all of the circuitry is.  The only time I use the purge timer is to reload the fire box. When you are ready to load turn the switch, the unit starts and clears the chamber of smoke and you can load the unit. If you just open the door when there is any fuel left in boiler you are adding air to a very volatile gas and could cause a blow back. That is why the purge timer is there- it allows the gasses to be pushed through the system so the unit can be loaded safely.

My unit has an oil burner attached- It sounds like you have a different boiler that runs in series with the Essex. That is probably good because the ERssex is not really efficient on oil.  If i am on wood with the selector switch on auto and the unit runs out of fuel, the oil burner automatically kicks in to keep the boiler up to temp. If the switch is set on wood the unit will run until the boiler heats to temp or you shut it down manually.

If you need any pages from the manual I can probably scan them in and send them as an attachment to an email- Let me know- Jim


----------



## lavs4x4 (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks again Jim,

My Essex is also a dual fuel setup but the oil portion is not currently hooked up. Glad I asked about the timer. I am missing page 2  and i have up until page 19, not sure how many pages there are supposed to be. I found my manual in the corner of a wet basement is poor condition. I mailed Steve the pages I had so he may need them as well. I would greatly appreciate your help.

Jim whereabouts in CT are you. I grew up in Ledyard/Groton SE CT 

Thanks

Frank


----------



## bild50 (Oct 15, 2009)

I live in New Hartford, about 15 miles west of Hartford.  There are 31 pages to the manual- some BS some pretty important. Contact me by email to give me your address and I will get them to you by email attachment if I can figure out how to do it with this many pages, or by snail if all else fails.  Jim  (bild50@hotmail.com)


----------



## sgschwend (Oct 15, 2009)

To answer your question about turning the damper by hand.  My shaft coupler was broken so I took the motor off to replace the coupler and that is when I found the damper was fouled.

I will clean the stove your way next time, a lot easier to have the room when you need it.

As to manuals I could use your schematic pages,  it sounds like our controllers are the same, different from Frank's (he was nice enough to send me a copy of his manual).  They must have had at least two different controllers.  I have the auto switch over to oil too, there is also two temperature set points, one high limit and a delay timing relay.


----------



## sebwood (Nov 24, 2009)

Was glad to find and read the thread on essex...Had been considering wood gun when a friend offered a used Essex 1000 built in 1982.  Original owner used for two years 1982-83.  didn't like loading.  Had it removed by friend, then the unit sat in barn for past 10 years.  Could it be worth the effort?  Looks like it is in fairly good condition.

Appreciate any advice, thanks.


----------



## sgschwend (Nov 24, 2009)

I believe the three folk contributing to this thread have 1980 vintage units too.

I picked my up from a HVAC person who removed it from a house that was purchased and the new owner did not want it.  Free would be a great price, I paid more.  The down side is the company is just about spent.  The up side are the boiler works easily (fire start easy, and can take up to 24" wood), it is a gasification boiler, very serviceable, you can still get the refractory (it sounds like you won't need any), and it was easy to install.

The only thing I have added is a way for the machine to turn itself off when the fuel is gone.


----------



## sebwood (Nov 25, 2009)

Wow!

Thanks for the reply.  Hoping the previous owner can find manual.  Unit is in my shop now & we'll give it a thorough going over.
Any tips are greatly appreciated.  Thanks again


----------



## bild50 (Nov 25, 2009)

I made copies of my manual for Steve and Frank and faxed it to them. Maybe if you post a request they will pass along the favor and if not I would be glad to send one along. Your unit should not allot of setup but the manual is extremely valuable for answers to the questions you will have. It is pretty comprehensive. It seems that the essex is pretty much the same as the wood gun, but again you can't beat free.  jim


----------



## sebwood (Nov 25, 2009)

A faxed manual would get me off and running ...Fax 608-734-3453.
I Would gladly contribute to the pay it forward if I ever get the chance!

Sure feel lucky to have found this forum


----------



## sgschwend (Nov 25, 2009)

I can get one going to you on Friday, but my manual is actually parts of two manual and a fax copy at that. 

I would recommend you take some pictures of the boiler controller, front panel switches and the boiler front top and back.  Then email those to me and I will forward to the other guys.  We can then see who's machine yours matches.  That might eliminate some confusion on the manual pages you need.   Keep the picture file size down to about 100K each.

Did you open your contoller box?  I found a schematic/layout drawing in mine (it only have a few mistakes).


----------



## sebwood (Nov 25, 2009)

about to head to the shop.  I'll take a closer look & take pics as well.
Doing the "Here comes winter" pee-pee dance.    Emile


----------



## woodfires (Mar 8, 2011)

Found ESSEX is still in business and have a website: 

http://www.essexthermo.com/


----------



## Rick Stanley (Mar 8, 2011)

Amazing what high oil prices can do. I'm in business, no I'm not, sold out, no I didn't, moved to Canada, nope not really, woodgun now, nope alt.heating systems. oops nope Essex again......


----------



## Clarkbug (Mar 8, 2011)

Im concerned about the fact that the webpage listed above states that:

"Additionally, the introduction of new clean-burning, federally-approved wood stoves and multi-fuel boilers has rekindled interest in the use of wood, household trash, and waste oil as an environmentally responsible source of home heat,â€

How is burning household trash environmentally responsible?


----------



## Willman (Mar 9, 2011)

> How is burning household trash environmentally responsible



Just think of all the fuel saved that the trash trucks use to pick up the trash.

Will


----------



## FireGuy12 (Feb 25, 2012)

We have an Essex Boiler model 1000. I had been looking for Essex for several years in order to find parts, and through this string was able to finally locate where Essex Thermodynamics was located. I contacted Manny looking for parts and we got together to discuss parts, availability and how the boiler works. Although I had thought I knew all about this boiler Manny set me straight and explained how this Gassification boiler actually works. Its a pretty good boiler and we have had ours since the early 1980s. Your can find Manny at http://www.essexthermo.com, and get his contact information there. For those of you with Essex boilers, be sure to check the pressure relief valve annually, and have a backup before you test the valve since, it may not close. Its you only defense against an over firing or  over pressure condition.


----------



## drumguy (Sep 24, 2012)

Hey Guys,
I'm happy to have found you here. I bought the same boiler (Essex 1000) a few years back and am only now preparing to set it up in new construction.
The guy who sold it had it in his basement; I hope to install it in an unattached shop, about 60 feet from the home. I hope to employ whatever secondary heat is available for the shop.
Originally it was set up with three zones; I guess I was fortunate to receive all the parts necessary including the manual. 
As a fresh greenhorn, I'd really appreciate any direction that might be available.

I'll be installing cast iron radiators with black iron pipe, and maybe 50 ball valves all found on Craigslist for a song.

Initially, I'm puzzled with this. Considering 60 feet to move the water from the boiler, do I set up my manifold in the home with individual circulator pumps there and some form of booster pump back at the boiler, using only one hot line to the manifold and one cold return? Or do I install the manifold back where it was originally, on the boiler and run individual hot/cold lines for each of the 3 zones underground to the home?

Thanks


----------



## DaveK83 (Dec 2, 2013)

Hey guys,
I too have a essex thermodynamics multi fuel boiler. To give everyone a little background, I purchased my home from my father in-law. The house was built in 1987 and ever since then my father in-law had used an essex model 1000 to heat home primarily on the wood setting. The oil setting is hooked up and was previously used very sparingly. The home is 1,300 sq feet and I've never had any trouble comfortably heating the home with wood at 70 degrees. I routinely clean the furnace inside and out before every heating season and even every couple of weeks during the season. I must say it is an excellent machine and I've never had any issues with it.


My main question to everyone is that I like many others on this thread, I am in search of an owners manual. Once again, the specifications on the front of the boiler state that it is an essex multi fuel boiler manufactured in 1982 and is a model 1000. The only documentation I have is the wiring diagram inside the electric control box, and an old listing of parts from 1996. I would be extremely appreciative to anyone that possibly had a manual for this particular boiler. I'm trying to do everying possible to make sure that I have no issues with the boiler when it comes to providing documentation to a potential buyer on the function and operation of it.


----------



## univet (Dec 11, 2014)

This is a COPY  of my previous post at this link:   https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/essex-thermodynamics-are-still-around.73737/  ..................
Here's where we are on the Hot Water Coil issure. I contacted Robert Pacheco (978-870-6537) - left a message one day and got Bob the next evening answering the phone "ESSEX". I explained my Hot Water Coil problem and he said: "Call Triangle Tube in PA and they'll make one up for you". I actually found the Model number on my Coil Plate (Model #15-A). Well ... This AM I called Triangle Tube for some bad news - they chucked all the equipment for making the coils 6 years age. They did say that a company in NY could fabricate one for me (*Diversified Heat Transfer *- http://www.dhtnet.com/ ... Tel. 820-221-1522). Seeing as I have to pull the unit anyway to measure it and get a few pictures, I contacted a friend who says we can pressurize it with air to find the leak and solder it. So that's where I stand on the issue at the moment. Will post an update later.


----------

